# SA23/5. ki follow the birds



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

.068667887.JPG[/attachment]




























Went for a lap of the tuna paddock today and looking at the bird frenzy ,I thought there might be the odd residual blue fin.
Wasn't to be though.Salmon snook and barracouta made for an event full couple of hours.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a fine snook there amongst those predators


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> That's a fine snook there amongst those predators


 Yep - stonker snook Russell - really good fun at that size. Also found plenty of those Barracouta out there when I joined you and Shep and Torren last summer - made a mess of the paint job on my Qantas lure.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That big snook is a whopper, but those Salmon don't look like they are on a Miranda Kerr diet either.
Nice bag.  
Cheers
Bob


----------

